

Firefox 3.5 is out, But Are You Dazzled? - aj
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/firefox_35_arrives_today.php

======
dpcan
It's not about being dazzled. When you go on a road trip, you rotate the
tires, check the brakes, wash the windows, change the oil and fill it up with
gas - and not because it's dazzling, but because you need to be prepared for
the road ahead. Not to mention you must be able to maintain the pace with the
other vehicles on the road.

"Dazzling" will come (or so the rumors say) but right now it's about being
competitive, useful and functional.

------
profquail
The one feature I've noticed so far is that the page renders much faster than
it used to. I guess this is the "speculative rendering" changes made to Gecko
(FF's layout engine). In fact, it made me realize that a lot of page loading
time is probably due to slow-loading ads or scripts, not because the actual
website or my connection is slow.

~~~
aj
I've also noticed that my FF instance uses a LOT less memory. Where the usual
60 tabs would take 400+ MB (and a max of 1gig+ sometimes) of memory, it now
hardly goes more than 350 MB and an average of 275-300 MB

~~~
ramidarigaz
60 tabs? WOW. I never use more than 10-15. Right now, I have 12 open, and FF
is using a total of 172MB.

~~~
aj
Hehe.. This is less because due to a stupid tech support dude, I lost about
100+ of the open tabs

------
Tichy
I just want a nice browser, and FF delivers. I don't need the internet
reinvented. I like the awesome bar enhancements, too.

------
sp332
Yes!

[http://labs.pimsworld.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/demo-
co...](http://labs.pimsworld.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/demo-content-
aware-image-resizing-2/)

<http://craigmod.com/journal/font-face/>

<http://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/06/pop-art-video/>

------
natmaster
The whole point of Firefox is to not overload the average user with feature
bloat. Yes, Safari and Chrome are slightly faster than Firefox now, and this
is something that should be in core. OK. But awesomebar + ubiquity + weave?
Other browsers just barely started copying awesomebar, and the others have yet
to be copied. How are these not revolutionary?

~~~
sp332
Because they are not ready for prime-time. The Weave platform only has one
feature implemented so far (Weave Sync), and Ubiquity just recently (like last
week) figured out what kind of parser it was going to use. Sure, they're
awesome features (I use both!), but they don't count if they don't get
shipped.

------
natmaster
I don't see why private browsing should be considered a late copy for Firefox?
That feature first appeared as a Firefox extension, and was then copied by IE.
Are you saying Firebug should be included with the default Firefox install
just b/c IE has their copy of it now?

